# gefrorene Stinte aus der Zoohandlung für Zander ?



## heinzrch (16. November 2006)

Hallo,

in den Zoohandlungen gibt es kleine gefrorene Stinte als Futtermittel zu kaufen - Frage:
sind das gute Zander bzw. allgemein gute Raubfischköder ?
Falls ja, fangen die auch im Süden der Republik, wo es naturgemäß gar keine Stinte gibt, oder fangen die nur dort, wo auch Stinte vorkommen ?
Wann gibt es Stinte frisch im Fischgeschäft, also wann werden die kommerziell gefangen ?


----------



## vertikal (16. November 2006)

*AW: gefrorene Stinte aus der Zoohandlung für Zander ?*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Falls ja, fangen die auch im Süden der Republik, wo es naturgemäß gar keine Stinte gibt, oder fangen die nur dort, wo auch Stinte vorkommen ?



In Grossbritannien wurden viele Jahre lang kapitale Hechte auf tote Makrelen gefangen. Die Hechte hatten voher garantiert keinen Ausflug ans Meer gemacht!:q

Also keine Sorge: Wenn die Stinte ok sind, fängste da garantiert deine Zander drauf!#6


----------



## wallerangler (16. November 2006)

*AW: gefrorene Stinte aus der Zoohandlung für Zander ?*

hallo das habe ich auch schon mal versucht , leider sind die stinte nicht grade harckenfest wenn du 3-4 auf einen einfachharcken machst bleibt einer beim auswerfen dran . ich denke mal es ist besser sich frische beim fischhändler zu holen


----------



## kulti007 (16. November 2006)

*AW: gefrorene Stinte aus der Zoohandlung für Zander ?*

in was für zoohandlungen soll es sowas geben?

das wäre ja mal interessant zu wissen. dann würde ich das

bestimmt mal ausprobieren.

zum thema hecht mit makrele, hat bei mir auch schon

funktioniert :m


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. November 2006)

*AW: gefrorene Stinte aus der Zoohandlung für Zander ?*

Ich glaube die aus der Zoohandlung sind viel zu klein und bei koederfisch.de sind sie mir zu teuer. Man müsste einen Fischer kennen der einem die Fischlis zuschicken würde. :g Stintöl kann ich zum tunen von normalen Köderfischen günstig besorgen.


----------



## vertikal (16. November 2006)

*AW: gefrorene Stinte aus der Zoohandlung für Zander ?*

Stintöl hört sich gut an! Wär ich ein potenzieller Abnehmer für.#6

Ganze Stinte kann man auch hier bestellen: 
Lothar Buckow, 04162-942710
(bietet Stinte bei ebay an)

Hab noch keine Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma, wär aber mal einen Versuch wert.


----------



## the doctor (16. November 2006)

*AW: gefrorene Stinte aus der Zoohandlung für Zander ?*



wallerangler schrieb:


> hallo das habe ich auch schon mal versucht , leider sind die stinte nicht grade *harckenfest* wenn du 3-4 auf einen einfach*harcken* machst bleibt einer beim auswerfen dran . ich denke mal es ist besser sich frische beim fischhändler zu holen



ufff:q:m (so hat`s aber bisher noch keiner geschrieben)#6

Jo, hatte auch mal die Stinte, aber aus nem Fischmarkt, getestet.
Gefangen habe ich nichts drauf, da sie dauernd vom Haken fielen.
Sie sind, auch noch durch das einfrieren extrem weich, eher matchig.
Zum Vertikalangeln an einem Fireballjig, könnte es evtl klappen. Muss ich einfach mal testen. Am besten wären natürlich ganz frische Stinte.

|wavey:


----------



## greenangel (18. November 2006)

*AW: gefrorene Stinte aus der Zoohandlung für Zander ?*

Hi
wenn ich mit eingefrorenen Köfis angel leg ich diese nach dem auftauen in Salz.Das entzieht den fischen das wasser und sie halten viel besser am haken!kannst dann einige würfe machen bevor sie vom haken fallen.
mfg greenangel


----------



## wallerangler (18. November 2006)

*AW: gefrorene Stinte aus der Zoohandlung für Zander ?*

na ob das auch bei den stinten funnst ? keine ahnung glaube ich aber nicht da diese ja aus dem salswasser kommen


----------



## GrundelSpezi (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: gefrorene Stinte aus der Zoohandlung für Zander ?*

Ihr solltet sie mal versuchen gefroren mit der Ködernadel aufziehen halb angetaut man kann sie dann einmal schmeisen 
dann muss man sie liegen lassen

Best TIP
Ihr wickelt euer forfach hinten um den schwanz 4 mal das sorgt für bessern halt
möchtet ihr eine richtig gute Montage sehen ich kann euch paa tips geben
im PM 

#h


Kühlbox oder bag mit Zeitungspapier einwickeln am Angelplatz antauen lassen das geht wunderbar


----------



## Jacky Fan (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: gefrorene Stinte aus der Zoohandlung für Zander ?*

Die Dinger aus den Zoohandlungen riechen nicht so schön wie frische.
Sind als Futter für irgendwelche Zierfische gedacht oder Reptilien.
Das sie vom Haken fallen, stimmt.
Gefangen hab ich da noch nix mit. 
Hab die mal aus Verlegenheit benutzt.


----------

